# Yet another frustrated wpa_supplicant victim - help please!

## contingencyplan

I'm trying to connect to my university's wireless internet, instructions found here. I'm trying to apply the instructions for the Windows and Linux + xsupplicant for wpa_supplicant (though if somebody can get xsupplicant to work, I'll use that instead - I'm just want the damned thing to work).

I'm using ndiswrapper on the Linksys WMP54G v4 (rt2500) Windows drivers, gotten directly off Linksys's website. I would use the OSS Linux rt2500 drivers (as I have been for a long while now), if wpa_supplicant worked with them. Again, if somebody can make it work using them, I'll switch back to them.

I forgot to copy over my /etc/conf.d/net file, but it basically just says for wlan0 to use DHCP and sets the config options for wpa_supplicant. I can post it if necessary.

I'm pretty sure I have the right kernel configuration, with all the encryption enabled. If there's anything I need to look for, let me know, or I can post the relevant snippet of my kernel .config here too. I've read other posts related to those options, so when I reboot to Linux, I'll double-check those again.

There's also two weird things here:

1) I cannot, from the command-line, set any options for the wireless card (essid, etc.) manually, using iwconfig. The output (seen below) is the way it always stays, regardless of any commands I pass to it via iwconfig.

2) Using wpa_gui, it never tries connecting. Never. Even when I select the entry (the only one) and click Connect.

My wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

fast_reauth=0

network={

   ssid="WATERVIEW"

   mode=0

   key_mgmt=IEEE8021X

   auth_alg=OPEN

   eap=PEAP

   identity="me"

   password="secret"

#   phase1="peaplabel=1"

   phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

   ca_cert2="/etc/verisign.pem"

}

```

Okay, so I start up /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 (symlink to net.lo), and get the following output (I passed -dddd to wpa_supplicant):

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:12:17:8B:CB:F7 ...              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ndiswrapper' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

fast_reauth=0

Line: 396 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     57 41 54 45 52 56 49 45 57                        WATERVIEW

mode=0 (0x0)

key_mgmt: 0x8

auth_alg: 0x1

eap methods - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

identity - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     62 77 64 30 36 32 30 30 30                        {removed by me}

password - hexdump_ascii(len=13): [REMOVED]

phase2 - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     61 75 74 68 3d 4d 53 43 48 41 50 56 32            auth=MSCHAPV2

ca_cert2 - hexdump_ascii(len=17):

     2f 65 74 63 2f 76 65 72 69 73 69 67 6e 2e 70 65   /etc/verisign.pe

     6d                                                m

Line: 413 - start of a new named blob 'exampleblob'

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='WATERVIEW'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:12:17:8b:cb:f7

Driver does not support WPA.

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

Daemonize..                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ] 

 *     Waiting for association                                            [ ok ] 

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has started but is inactive

```

My ifconfig output:

```

# ifconfig

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:17:8B:CB:F7

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Memory:eb800000-eb802000

```

iwconfig:

```

# iwconfig

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:-2147483648 dBm   Sensitivity=-109 dBm

          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Output from dhcpcd:

```

# dhcpcd -t 10 -d wlan0

Info, MAC address = 00:12:17:8b:cb:f7

Debug, broadcasting DHCP_DISCOVER

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

```

Can anybody help me? Almost all of my work (including what I'll need for my expected research work here at UTD) is under Linux, so I'm hamstrung if I can't access the internet from there.Last edited by contingencyplan on Thu Jan 11, 2007 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

And you weren't able to use the rt2500 driver to do WPA?  It should be able to handle all the encryption without any need for wpa_supplicant.

----------

## contingencyplan

Well, I don't think I'm having to do WPA (since the instructions say to select WEP in the Windows configuration), and I'm pretty sure that's supported. I was just using wpa_supplicant because I thought it was a better supported / integrated replacement for xsupplicant (which I couldn't get to work with their provided config file anyways).

In this case, how would I go about specifying the certificate, etc. for the rt2500 driver?

----------

## didymos

I don't think that it can handle certificate based authentication, just simple shared WEP/WPA keys.  I actually don't have a ralink based card, but I looked into getting one at one point so I know a bit about the driver.  I'm not sure, but I think newer CVS versions do support wpa_supplicant, but how stable that is, I don't know.

----------

## contingencyplan

Yeah, I'm looking through their website now; I'll post if I see anything that works. It seems the newer rt2x00 driver works with it, but I haven't read enough to know.

Any more suggestions are welcome, though!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## contingencyplan

Okay, I downloaded and installed (manually, not through emerge) the latest nightly CVS tarball for the beta rt2x00 driver. After modprobe-ing it (and rmmod-ing ndiswrapper), I tried net.wlan0 again:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:12:17:8B:CB:F7 ...              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

fast_reauth=0

Line: 396 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     57 41 54 45 52 56 49 45 57                        WATERVIEW

mode=0 (0x0)

key_mgmt: 0x8

auth_alg: 0x1

eap methods - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 19 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

identity - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     62 77 64 30 36 32 30 30 30                        {removed by me}

password - hexdump_ascii(len=13): [REMOVED]

ca_cert - hexdump_ascii(len=17):

     2f 65 74 63 2f 76 65 72 69 73 69 67 6e 2e 70 65   /etc/verisign.pe

     6d                                                m

phase2 - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     61 75 74 68 3d 4d 53 43 48 41 50 56 32            auth=MSCHAPV2

ca_cert2 - hexdump_ascii(len=17):

     2f 65 74 63 2f 76 65 72 69 73 69 67 6e 2e 70 65   /etc/verisign.pe

     6d                                                m

Line: 414 - start of a new named blob 'exampleblob'

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='WATERVIEW'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Device or resource busy

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=14 enc_capa=0x0

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:12:17:8b:cb:f7

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

Daemonize..                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING:  net.wlan0 has started but is inactive

```

So we are getting somewhere, I guess?

Good news: I can now go back to setting parameters via iwconfig (dunno if that makes a difference, but oh well).

Bad news: it's listing the card as 802.11b, rather than g.   :Confused: 

When I run wpa_supplicant by itself, and attempt to connect via the wpa_gui, it still won't let me connect, and displays this error when the button is pressed: 

```

ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address

```

I've seen that error elsewhere on the forums, but no solution yet. Anybody got one?

Also, will the init.d script automatically start dhcpcd at some point?

Oh, and my /etc/conf.d/net file:

```

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper -dddd"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -dddd"

mode_wlan0="managed"

```

My next step is to try the wpa_supplicant-0.5.6 (using 0.5.4 currently).

Anybody made it through this with a working wireless connection?

----------

## contingencyplan

Well, upgrading my wpa_supplicant did nothing that I could tell...

I did come across one thing, though: if I don't set the ESSID before starting wpa_supplicant from the command-line, I get the following output:

```

# wpa_supplicant -d -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

fast_reauth=0

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='WATERVIEW'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=14 enc_capa=0x0

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:12:17:8b:cb:f7

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1000 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11041 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11041 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11001 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

```

However, if I set it to WATERVIEW before starting wpa_supplicant, I get:

```

# wpa_supplicant -d -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=0

fast_reauth=0

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='WATERVIEW'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=20 WE(source)=14 enc_capa=0x0

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0x0 enc 0x3

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:12:17:8b:cb:f7

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

ctrl_interface_group=0

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1000 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

Ignore event for foreign ifindex 3

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11041 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11041 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11001 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Already associated with a configured network - generating associated event

Association info event

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

BSSID not set when trying to send an EAPOL frame

Using the source address of the last received EAPOL frame 00:00:00:00:00:00 as the EAPOL destination

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

Added BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 into blacklist

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Already associated with a configured network - generating associated event

Association info event

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

BSSID not set when trying to send an EAPOL frame

Using the source address of the last received EAPOL frame 00:00:00:00:00:00 as the EAPOL destination

Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

BSSID 00:00:00:00:00:00 blacklist count incremented to 2

State: ASSOCIATED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

Already associated with a configured network - generating associated event

Association info event

State: DISCONNECTED -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: txStart

BSSID not set when trying to send an EAPOL frame

Using the source address of the last received EAPOL frame 00:00:00:00:00:00 as the EAPOL destination

```

Everything from "EAPOL: startWhen --> 0" down keeps repeating over and over. Running wpa_gui tells me that it's associated with the 00:00:00:00:00:00 AP, which obviously means nothing.

One other problem is when I run 

```
# iwlist wlan0 scan
```

nothing comes up any more. What does this mean? I can see and connect to the network under Windows (that's how I'm posting now), so I know it's there. (Though the network seems to behave poorly under Windows anyways - it frequently disconnects and is a pain in the ass to get hooked back up.)

The other thing that concerns me is the "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported" lines near the start. Do these mean anything?

Please tell me somebody here knows what I'm doing wrong.

----------

## contingencyplan

No ideas?

*bump*

----------

## SaTaN0rX

hi. I managed today getting the rt2x00 cvs working with wpa_supplicant.

The trick: do _NOT_ use -Dwext.

there is a patch for wpa_supplicant, that adds a new driver, (-Ddscape).

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/jbenc/ieee80211-utils/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant-0.4.7_dscape-02.patch

Though this is against ws-0.4.7, i could successfully apply it to wpa_supplicant-0.5.7.tar.gz, with only a few "HUNK succeeded @ offset blah.."

messages.

To compile wpa_supplicant, you of course have to RTFM.

quick instructions:

a) tar xvzf wpa_supplicant-0.5.7.tar.gz

b) cd wpa_supplicant-0.5.7

c) patch -p1 --dry-run < ../wpa_supplicant-0.4.7_dscape-02.patch

if there are no "REJECTS", then:

d) patch -p1 < ../wpa_supplicant-0.4.7_dscape-02.patch

e) cp defconfig .config

f) vim .config

now edit the config. 

also edit the last few lines, to point into the rt2x00 driver tree. drop me a mail if you need further assistance.

g) make

ok, and here are the instructions what i did to get the stuff up and running:

a) insmod ... (all the stuff)

b) insmod ./rt73usb.ko debug=1 ( you might need rt2500usb.ko)

c) ifconfig wlan0 up

d) wpa_supplicant -Ddscape -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa.conf

that's it .. worked (WPA1 PSK)

i couldn't get it working with the -Dwext driver!

after that, i went to bed.

a last hint: 

if something fails

a) try to rmmod _all_ the files (rc80211_simple, etc) and unplug the usb hardware.

replug usb device, and load all drivers again.

b) if you can't rmmod rc80211_simple, reboot !

(i think that the stack yould be left in some fucked-up condition,

so it doesn't work even when you rmmod / insmod rt2500usb.ko)

if you need further assistance:

satan0rx <_a_t_> arcor.de

[don't expect a reply before monday]

----------

